

New asteroid discovered in stable horseshoe orbit around the earth - japaget
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=17484&utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=stable-orbit-for-a-newly-discovered-companion

======
bediger
Read close: the "horseshoe" is only relative to Earth itself. Encounters with
Earth moves the new asteroid from an orbit inside that of Earth's to an orbit
outside that of Earth's

I'd be interested in seeing a heliocentric plot of the orbit, over along
period.

~~~
hugh3
An animation would be even better. But yeah, basically we're talking about a
standard-pants elliptical-looking orbit which occasionally gets perturbed by
the Earth.

